# Waste tank installation help needed on Epson Workforce 1100



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

I just installed a CIS on my Epson Workforce 1100. Now, I would like to install a waste tank bottle but haven't found a demo or instructions anywhere on the web for this particular printer. I don't want to just start taking the printer apart searching for the right tube or tubes. I have seen a couple of places online that sell kits for the waste tank for the WF 1100 that come with instructions, but I thought it would be worth asking here to see if anyone can give me some help in installing this myself.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Where did you purchase the cis? Most of those vendors provide free tech support to help you thru these type of installations. Try them first.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Since you are printing with water based inks
in a small printer, the need for an external waste
tank is very low. You just need the software
to reset the printer. Search epson for ink pad reset.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Cobra Ink has one. Not sure if they have a video or just pictures of how to install it.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

You need to have waste tank ink i have epson 1400 and i put waste tank andyou would not believe how much ink goes to your waste tank. Some video found in youtube to make DIY waste tank for 1400 but 1100 i dont see yet. 
YouTube - How to waste ink pad counter Epson 1400


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought the CIS from Michael at Hotzone360, so far it works very well and installation was pretty easy. In the one print comparison that I did, the color was very close to the Epson ink that I had in there before, the reds were just slightly darker. Michael doesn't sell waste tanks, though I will ask him if he knows how to install one.

I saw a tutorial on installing a waste tank on a different printer and learned that I can buy the materials I need locally at an aquarium store and use my choice of container. I would like to try going this route instead of buying the kit from Cobra or elsewhere. I believe the instructions for the Cobra kit come with the kit and are not on his site. I have nothing against Cobra, they look like great systems and next time I might just pay the extra money and buy one of their pre-installed systems. 

So far I'm happy with what I have though and would like to complete the system with a waste tank. It's interesting to hear that I don't really need a waste tank, I suppose I don't but would like to try using one anyway.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I have the CIS from Cobra without waste tank for my 1100 and never have a problem. I know they have them but until I run into a problem, I am fine. I don't use it as much as my 1900 but have OEM in that one. I do more rhinestone and vinyl right now.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Waste tank is just removing right side cover finding hose or hoses that run from under the pump and capping station to an area that contains absorbment padding in the bottom of the printer. This is where your waste ink normally goes but will become saturated with heavy use. Use aquarium hose and connectors to extend lines if needed and run to a plastic bottle. Suggest waste bottle lowet than printer and put velcro on bottle and surface to prevent spilling


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> Waste tank is just removing right side cover finding hose or hoses that run from under the pump and capping station to an area that contains absorbent padding in the bottom of the printer. This is where your waste ink normally goes but will become saturated with heavy use. Use aquarium hose and connectors to extend lines if needed and run to a plastic bottle. Suggest waste bottle lower than printer and put velcro on bottle and surface to prevent spilling


Thank you Randy. This is why I am confused though, does the WF 1100 waste tank need connection to 2 tubes or just one. It appears from photos of the WF 1100 waste tank that there are 2 tubes, but on all the installation tutorials for other model printers there is just one tube.


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

I just replied with a quote to spiderx1's post but it didn't post. Apparently the moderator has to approve it, I don't understand why....

My question for those of you with the waste tank installed on the Workforce 1100 is: Does the waste tank bottle for the WF 1100 require 2 tubes connected to it? The installation for other model printers only show one tube needed but from photos that I've seen of the waste tank on the WF 1100 it appears that there are 2 tubes. I don't know which 2 tubes to connect to and why that printer needs 2 tubes when other printers just require one tube.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can look at the capping station. If it is divided then there are two. If it just has one undivided pad in the capping station then 1. You will find the hoses by locating where they come out of the bottom of the capping station then travel to the pads. U should note that you will also eventually need epson adjustment software to reset waste counter. As when it reaches a level u will get a maintenance error that indicates the printer absorbent pads have reached their expected service life.


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

What is the "capping station"?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

cobalt said:


> What is the "capping station"?


Ok the printhead sits on the capping station when it is parked on right side. Start your printer. When the head moves left during its start up unplug it Then you will be able to see the square capping station exposed where the printhead normally parks. To find the hoses u are going to have to remove the right cover minimum. Might want to see if you can find maintenance manual.


----------



## froglok (Mar 1, 2011)

Cobra ink has some photos here. The waste ink comes out of the right side hose at the junction.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep in mind the stock epson waste system is not to dump to a tank but to dump on an absorbent pad that covers the entire bottom of printer. You just run the hoses to a plastic bottle. Rig it so it will not spill. Place lower than printhead/capping station


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

froglok said:


> Cobra ink has some photos here. The waste ink comes out of the right side hose at the junction.


thank you a million times over !!

i have beating my head against a wall trying to find a video showing this printer with the waste tank mod. i have the back panel puleld off, but it revealed nothing. 

and for the life of me, i could not figure out where the hose was, or how to get the side panel off.

thanks for the link to cobra !!!


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting these!

Now that it's been a while though, and I know the bottom of my printer is not ever going to be clean of ink again, I'm not as inspired to put in the waste tank.  I do still wish there was a tutorial explaining the rest of the process. If I weren't so busy, I'm sure I could figure it out, but I've got so much on my plate right now, I don't have time. Hopefully someday I'll get the time again. When I do I'll have these photos to help me.... Thanks again!


froglok said:


> Cobra ink has some photos here. The waste ink comes out of the right side hose at the junction.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

cobalt said:


> Thank you so much for posting these!
> 
> Now that it's been a while though, and I know the bottom of my printer is not ever going to be clean of ink again, I'm not as inspired to put in the waste tank.  I do still wish there was a tutorial explaining the rest of the process. If I weren't so busy, I'm sure I could figure it out, but I've got so much on my plate right now, I don't have time. Hopefully someday I'll get the time again. When I do I'll have these photos to help me.... Thanks again!


after finding this thread an hour ago, i just performed this on my new 1100. 

took pics.

getting ready to write up a how-to thread for others


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t156081.html


----------

